# hermans tortoise hatching



## terrypin (Dec 27, 2007)

hi just hatched a clutch of hermans tortoise eggs also a smaller clutch from my home bred female this makes them 2nd generation captive bred.
in the first picture the 3 hermans on the left no.s 7,8,and 9 are the second generation captive bred.
terry


----------



## chameleon mans sis Kim (Feb 9, 2008)

gorgeous babies. esp the pic of her/he coming out of the shell. well done :flrt:


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

gorgeous pics the one coming out of the egg looks especially cute


----------



## DarrenL (Dec 9, 2007)

Terry excellent thats a great hatch all look so sound and healthy.

D


----------



## terrypin (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks for looking Kim and Rachel ...Darren thanks i have been very lucky.
terry


----------



## rhino wrufc (Apr 11, 2008)

makes me want 1 so bad


----------



## dalilloz (Mar 31, 2008)

they are amazing you have done such a great job and i no nothing about them they lok very well cared for lucky lil babies!!!:flrt:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

brilliant pics :2thumb:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Fantastic Pics! Nice clutch. Especially love the egg action shot!


----------

